# Scours after worming?



## BlueMoonFarms (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a 12 week old buckling who was supposed to leave this week. I held him and the other kid back due to Franky having some Diarrhea for the past month.
I wormed him with Valbizen. It didnt go away. I treated him for coccidia. Didnt go away. I hit him a second time with Valbizen and then a antibiotic injection. It didn't go away.
I tried peotobismal per the vet, and that didn't work.
So I tried a herbal wormer and probitotcs. We ended up with cow plops. So it was getting better, yay!
However...We checked his poop for wormes in my moms super awesome microscope and found an infestation that I have never ever seen before. I tried getting a hold of my vet and just like last time absolutely nothing...I think I need a new vet...
Anyway, I ended up doing a fecal and found either the bankrupt worm or the barber poll worm. So I finally tracked down A vet, gave him a quick background and they told me to hit him with ivermecton 1%
Now the diarrhea never bothered Franky, he always ate ran about and acted normal, but 24 hours after I wormed him with the Ivermec he ended up with shooting liquid diarrhea and he has been hunchy, off feed and not acting well at all.
I can't get a hold of anyone still and I need to know if this is just a mass worm exit, or if I should be concerned about something else.
If it is a mass worm exit should I be doing anything else for him?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jul 17, 2014)

Finally! So my vet called me and gave me the name of this pig scour treatment that I need to go pick up.
So! Hopefully that will do the trick. It does sound like its a mass worm exit! Nothing to serious thankfully. Phew.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds like a frustrating summer for you.  I hope the kids get better soon.
Sometimes if the lining of their stomachs get irritated I think they have trouble getting back to normal. I like to give vit b shoots to help sooth the tummy. It can't hurt em. 
Yeah. You need a vet you can get when you need.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jul 19, 2014)

alsea1 said:


> Sounds like a frustrating summer for you.  I hope the kids get better soon.
> Sometimes if the lining of their stomachs get irritated I think they have trouble getting back to normal. I like to give vit b shoots to help sooth the tummy. It can't hurt em.
> Yeah. You need a vet you can get when you need.


Yeah that's an understatement. We live beside a swamp, though thanks to the way the mountain sits the water has always run down and away from our property . Though this year with all this heavy rain everything has been abnormally wet and mucky. Im assuming that's been our problem. UGh...
Thankfully he is back to his old self and the diarrhea is no more! perfect little pellets now 
Which also means everything outside is getting de-wormed now...
I actually do have VtB, next time i'll give him a shot of it and see if it helps. Poor bugger had quite the ride, but thankfully his new family can come and get him and Peter soon   
Yay for  good news!


----------

